# Logitech Chillstream USB gamepad/controller [solved]

## aVirulence

Hi, I just bought a Logitech Chillstream for the pc, which is the same as the logitech xbox360 controller. 

I tried the xbox360 controller drivers, but they don't recognize the gamepad.

This is my lsusb output:

```
Bus 002 Device 009: ID 046d:c242 Logitech, Inc. 

Device Descriptor:

  bLength                18

  bDescriptorType         1

  bcdUSB               2.00

  bDeviceClass          255 Vendor Specific Class

  bDeviceSubClass       255 Vendor Specific Subclass

  bDeviceProtocol       255 Vendor Specific Protocol

  bMaxPacketSize0         8

  idVendor           0x046d Logitech, Inc.

  idProduct          0xc242 

  bcdDevice           10.00

  iManufacturer           1 Logitech

  iProduct                2 XUSB Gamepad

  iSerial                 3 8A78C358

  bNumConfigurations      1

  Configuration Descriptor:

    bLength                 9

    bDescriptorType         2

    wTotalLength           48

    bNumInterfaces          1

    bConfigurationValue     1

    iConfiguration          0 

    bmAttributes         0x80

      (Bus Powered)

    MaxPower              500mA

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           2

      bInterfaceClass       255 Vendor Specific Class

      bInterfaceSubClass     93 

      bInterfaceProtocol      1 

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            3

          Transfer Type            Interrupt

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0020  1x 32 bytes

        bInterval               4

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x02  EP 2 OUT

        bmAttributes            3

          Transfer Type            Interrupt

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0020  1x 32 bytes

        bInterval               8

Device Status:     0x0000

  (Bus Powered)

```

I hope someone can tell me if it's possible to get this thing working on linux. 

ThanksLast edited by aVirulence on Sat Jun 16, 2007 11:32 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## warrawarra

Could be you have to find out what chip it uses in the actual controller.

Or search for the  bus / id type etc to get a linux driver / generic driver etc for this.

Could even have the module in the kernel but might have to recompile.

Logitech game pad:

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&client=firefox-a&rls=org.mozilla%3Aen-US%3Aofficial&hs=Zcz&q=linux+logitech+drivers+game+pad&btnG=Search

Logitech chillstream:

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&client=firefox-a&rls=org.mozilla%3Aen-US%3Aofficial&hs=1xe&q=linux+logitech+chillstream+drivers&btnG=Search

There is a ubuntu guide to install this might be able to follow most of the instructions there to get it working. 

Search and compile LOL Enjoy.

----------

## aVirulence

Hi there, thanks for your reply, but I'm not sure what you're hinting at with those google links, the Ubuntu page is from someone that's requesting support too and I have replied to that yesterday  :Razz: 

I found something out though: The driver that's required is the Xinput Driver for the Microsoft® Common Controller. At least that's what the driver on windows is called. I would think it would be possible to use the xbox360 drivers, but as I said before, they don't work.

----------

## aVirulence

Well, I solved it by adding the ID for the chillstream pad to the xbox(360) gamepad driver.

I'll post a patched driver soon for people that want to use the chillstream too.

----------

## bitmaster87

I found another solution. Go to this site if you encounter problems:

http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Baustelle/Gamepad_Logitech_Chillstream

----------

## aVirulence

Yeah, that is my solution (notice the web domain of the files you should download).

I'm sorry for not posting the solution over here, I totally forgot about that.

----------

